# MattLures Baby Bass Series



## Bribass (Apr 29, 2009)

Any one used this bait? Any suggestions or reviews on it? Is it still a good bait for bass in the 15-20 inch range.. or is tageting just the monsters 

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSWMMATT-MLBB.html
Thanks 
BB


----------



## russ010 (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't used that particular bait...

I have used the bluegill series https://www.mattlures.com/bluegillswimbait.htm... You really don't get a feel for how big these baits actually are though until you hold them. They say they are 5", and that's true... but that gill is as big as my hand.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 29, 2009)

You need to buy an 8+ inch swimbait to weed out fish under 2 pounds. You will catch plenty of fish in the 15-20 inch range on that bait, and I guarantee you will catch bass under a pound on it.

This is a 6 inch bait that has a lot bigger profile than the Mattlures Bass.






One of the original "loafer" pictures....This bass was under 1.5lbs on a Mattlures Bluegill


----------



## slim357 (Apr 30, 2009)

The baby bass series is my favorite from matt lures, I havent got many fish on it but I have had a few nothing to large, and the bait seems to hold up well. I dont think I ever got a bite throwing the gill or the shads.


----------



## Jim (Apr 30, 2009)

I say go for it, but really take the time and fish it slow. It will produce. It is over here in the North East.


----------



## Bribass (May 1, 2009)

^^^ yea that was my next question... slow roll it through or burn it?? which has more success with these swimbaits? I now this is a smaller bait but i always see the pros reeling their swimbaits ReAlLy SLOOOW.. is the best way to go? or let the fish tell you?

Thanks 

BB


----------



## redbug (May 1, 2009)

let the fish tell you....
I have caught some good fish reeling at a fairly quick pace but most have come on the slow retrieve over grass. I love the baby bass series


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2009)

Bribass said:


> ^^^ yea that was my next question... slow roll it through or burn it?? which has more success with these swimbaits? I now this is a smaller bait but i always see the pros reeling their swimbaits ReAlLy SLOOOW.. is the best way to go? or let the fish tell you?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BB




I agree with redbug, but I find myself reeling them in slow, because I like watching the action to see if it is running right (not on its side or funky action).


----------

